# Northwest Division Watch



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ah, this is going to be an interesting thread about this division. We can further discuss about the teams and where we are at right now. Playoff hunt? 2007? I shall begin with...

A Denver loss tonite! To Sacramento. A way to start this thread! :banana: 

Do we have a chance to top the division at the end of season if we are getting better and where Denver is going at this rate?

Here is the standings as of 2/1/06

```
Denver             25 22 .532  -- 15-9  10-13 4-2 13-14 Lost 3  7-3  
Minnesota          21 22 .488 2.0 14-8  7-14  5-3 13-15 Won 1   5-5 
Utah               21 24 .467 3.0 10-12 11-12 3-4 9-14  Lost 3  3-7  
Seattle            18 26 .409 5.5 10-13 8-13  5-3 7-16  Lost 1  4-6  
Portland           16 27 .372 7.0 11-12 5-15  2-7 6-18  Won 1   6-4
```


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

With Camby back, it could be tough for the Wolves to maintain pace with the Nuggets. The injury doesn't appear to have slowed down Camby much. 

The Wolves need to find themselves before the All Star Break in order to build on momentum and chemistry. I still feel a need for one more trade, preferably a big man right now. With a rotation of KG/EG/MB at the big man positions, I really don't feel we're big enough in the frontcourt. Drew Gooden's game would be nice here and Danny Fortson's big fat body would be appreciated.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I think we will need 45 wins to make the playoffs. And 50 wins to win the division.Last year we had 44 wins and did not get in. Memphis was the 8 seed with 45 wins.
This means we need to go 24-15. 
Looking at our remaining schedule, I see us going 22-17 with a final record of 43-39. Most likely looking at the 14th pick yet again (too bad we can't waive the lottery protection of the 1st rounder to the Clippers).
Now, if we get similar efforts to the Boston game from Banks and Blount for the rest of the year, then we should be able to win a few more. 
If Camby gets hurt again, then we have a shot at the Division. But it will be hard to surpass the Nuggs.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I hear whispers over the web, some good ones are Drew Gooden, Reggie Evans, and Flip Murray. Unless we get a deal done, I can't see it happening, but I think I'd like to keep that 14th pick, Mcants and another young guy, then we can lose the next two picks and still be ok. I think this team could be poised to make a move towards the playoffs next year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Throw in Jaric, Hudson, and even Frahm for a bigger player in those stated above. We are still thin with insufficient bigger players.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah we need another big man to help kg out in the later part of the year here becuz eddie? cant make a shot for his life and madsen can get loose balls and miss layups


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm shrugging when Mad Dog is playing like he don't know a thing or two about basketball.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well... time to rebuild!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, yeah.

Matthew, just ingore that pathetic, spiritless troll called DWhatever. It may haunt you but it is not worth.

We lost big time last night. I expected that, though. I didn't expect the Nugs to lose, too. :banana: They are still 2 games ahead of us (I think). Portland's next, on ESPN. I won't be watching it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We are losing pretty bad. Is there any least of hope for us?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Ah, this is going to be an interesting thread about this division. We can further discuss about the teams and where we are at right now. Playoff hunt? 2007? I shall begin with...
> 
> A Denver loss tonite! To Sacramento. A way to start this thread! :banana:
> 
> ...


This is the Nuggets division to win once they get healthy. I don't see anyone keeping up.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> This is the Nuggets division to lose once they get healthy. I don't see anyone keeping up.


You mean the Wolves division to _Win_?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> You mean the Wolves division to _Win_?


whoops. i'm meant Denver's to win. sorry. :biggrin:

let's edit that shall we


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

As much as I hate to say, the Nugs got a pretty good chance to pull it out. Of course, unless we find ways to win games.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

that's a big if.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Look at it. The Nugs lost as we won. This got to be my happiest night.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well i hope the nuggs and jazz start to fall but right now it dont really seem like it since we have won one out of 4...


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wolves need another deal in order to make a run at it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugh, we're 2.5 games behind Denver. This better the time to start winning.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're playing Utah, so a win should bring us back to second place in NW. Then, Denver plays Dallas.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

we'll see how Booz does in his first game in a while


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> we'll see how Booz does in his first game in a while


Sign me up for Yankees haters club


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

oblivion said:


> Looking at our remaining schedule, I see us going 22-17 with a final record of 43-39.


I guess i had no clue what I was talking about. I will revise my prediction to us going 13-18 from here on out, finishing 35-47.

On the bright side we currently hold the 10th worst record, and are only 3.5 games out of the 4th worst record and a possible top 3 selection. And 4 games out of the 8th seed for playoffs.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

oblivion said:


> a possible top 3 selection.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I mean that if we have the 4th worst record, we have a decent chance of the ping-pong balls landing us a top 3 pick in next years draft.


----------

